# New to Forum



## Don Parsons (9 mo ago)

Brand new to the forum. My wife and I have recently started considering retiring outside of our native United States. Based on reading various online articles Mexico interests us very much for various reasons; a few being cost of living and close proximity to the U.S. for visiting family. We hope to further our understanding of Mexico through the forum and better determine if retiring in Mexico is right for us. We plan to retire in 2 years and also plan on making a couple of trips to Mexico. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

Read all the posts in the forum, do a search for topics you are interested in. You will find answers to almost everything


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, trips to Mexico is a must...how's your Spanish?

A mistake I made was not speaking Spanish at home when we lived in the US.
My wife essentially started from scratch when we moved 7yrs ago.
She's picking it up well, but it would have been less awkward If we started speaking Spanish years ago.

Welcome to the board


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

There are boards for different areas of Mexico so if you have an idea of where you want to go you should start looking them up also.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Extensive trips to Mexico are not necessary. We move to Mexico without exporing the country. We decided to retire and could not find a place we really were excited about in the US so we thought why not Mexico? I had been there twice in my life and my hiusband 3 times when we were younger. I have been here now for 221 years and would not dream of moving back to the States or France. }
I can adapt to just about any culture and that is the key.. If you can adapt to other cultures great if not you will be condemn to live in an area that has lots of expat and you may or may not adapt to Mexico. It is a wonderful country but not for everyone.. Please consider more than the proximity to the STates and the cost of living before making the move. If you cannot think of anything else you may want to explore areas that are more economically friendly in the US.


----------

